# What Else Has Come Into Your Ecaller?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What other animals,birds etc have come into you ecaller and on what sound? Have you called in birds of prey, deer etc? Any none target wildlife.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have called in quite a few nice hawks.... several owls one of which almost took our heads off. Lots of deer have come in for a look.... one time we had a whole herd of mule deer come storming in within FEET of us. They stopped right at the caller, spotted us and started stomping and snorting... dust flying everywhere. I thought my heart was going to pound out of my chest.

Raccoon like to come into distress sounds. I had a jackrabbit that we thought was a bobcat come into a jackrabbit in distress sound. We worked on those glowing eyes for over an hour before the stupid thing emerged from the bush.

We were calling for bobcats one night and had 3 gray fox come storming in. They were literally jumping up on the tires of the truck trying to get into the back with us. No way to get a shot on them.

Good post! Can't wait to hear other stories.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic stuff Chris.







What is it will you and killer bunny's!







You know this spitfire is going to be more than just shooting foxes







, I'm looking to have fun with the camera too!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Hawks, owls, turkeys, crows, deer, 3 sheep dogs, farm cats (one tried to jump on me from the side), a really big cat thats not supposed to be in Mn, oppossums, skunks, a mink, cows (don't howl at night in a cattle yard) and other hunters. If a fox or racoon shows up they are secondary target animals so they get shot.

Got to love sitting in the snow at night useing only the moonlight to see. You just never know whats going to try to jump in your lap.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Alpacas. We had 5 of them standing around our call and decoy stomping their feet. My brother ended up shooting a coyote on that stand and when he went to retrieve the coyote the aplpacas chased him and he had to make a run for it. I've also called in an electrician on the jobsite. We had been seeing some red foxes on our jobsite so one morning I set out the foxpro to see if I could call them in while we watched from our job trailer. Pretty soon we saw a electrician sneaking across the jobsite with a confused look on his face.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Them rascally electricians. Yea Ive called in the normal stuff but the most intersting was the DNR Officer that came creeping up. It was really weird cause the ecaller kept going: "coffee and donuts, coffee and donuts......" supposedly there was a sudden migration of the "blue canarys" to my neck of the woods. HA!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> a really big cat thats not supposed to be in Mn


Ok you'll have to expand on that!!??


----------

